# Books randomly downloading to Kindle



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

Is anyone else having this issue? Books on my Kindle cloud are just popping up when I connect my Kindle to Amazon.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Haven't noticed that one. What model Kindle is it happening on?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If the book has an update and you have your account to automatically get the updates, then they will show up on your Fire carousel. If the device is on your device -- but maybe you haven't looked at it in a while, an update will send it to the top of your home page if you have it set to organize by most recent.


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

It's just on my Kindle Keyboard and it's definitely not books already on my device.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I had a similar issue on my kindle android app. So shouldn't be the same issue, different animals all together. But I basically had some books that just kept downloading over and over and over, every time I went into the app. Didn't matter if they were already on the device or not. I checked and found that those books were in my account showing under pending and they wouldn't go away. I had to de-register,  delete the app, wait an hour and then start from scratch. 

Are those books in your pending list in your account online? Are they just random books that download, or always the same? I haven't heard that issue on anything other than the android app yet.


----------

